# Free Roller Cover



## smittydidit (Sep 21, 2008)

Just received this from Wooster http://woosterbrush.com/eblast/ for a free roller cover.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for the offer but I'll pass on this one :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

why?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> why?


The free roller sleeve outweighs the costs for me. I can't afford to emigrate to the USA :thumbup: (the offer is for legal us residents only )


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

If you cant get one then i dont want one. How do i withdraw my app?
Brotherhood!
Peace out.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> If you cant get one then i dont want one. How do i withdraw my app?
> Brotherhood!
> Peace out.



You're a star ewing. Brothers in Arms 'n all that :thumbsup:

Peace on you too mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the link.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

TU said:


> I can't afford to emigrate to the USA :thumbup: (the offer is for legal us residents only )


Just add an 'E' and a 'Z' to the end of your last name and sneak over. Then you'll be entitled to free healthcare, free food, free education, AND a free roller cover:thumbsup:


----------



## lugi (May 15, 2009)

:thumbsup: Thanks......


----------



## clammer (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

'preciate the heads up!


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Bender said:


> Just add an 'E' and a 'Z' to the end of your last name and sneak over. Then you'll be entitled to free healthcare, free food, free education, AND a free roller cover:thumbsup:


:laughing:

I can add 'ski' or 'kov' on the end of my surname here and get all of the above plus free money and a house - No roller cover though...


----------



## Uncle Caulky (Jun 20, 2009)

NICE! Still waitin on my free purdy 5er tho :/


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Uncle Caulky said:


> NICE! Still waitin on my free purdy 5er tho :/


The 5 in one is pretty good except i wish that the lid opener was a little wider.


----------



## BrushMan (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks appreciate the heads up!


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks just filled out the form. I have used the Avalon roller cover and I liked it at the time, but it has been a while.


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

got mine today


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

tsunamicontract said:


> got mine today


How long did it take? Still waiting here.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm still waiting to


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I'm still waiting to


Me too.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I want my clicks back. AND I WANT IT NOW! anybody have the customer service #


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I want my clicks back. AND I WANT IT NOW! anybody have the customer service #


So is now a bad time to tell you that you missed another freebie?
Free Caulk :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> So is now a bad time to tell you that you missed another freebie?
> Free Caulk :jester:


lol
that one didn't seem to last very long.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RCP said:


> So is now a bad time to tell you that you missed another freebie?
> Free Caulk :jester:


ohhh well, You snooze you lose


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Just went to my mailbox, got two great things.
1. Check
2. Wooster 1/2 shred resistant cover
Sweet! I opened the cover 1st. huh! Weird!

Maybe, you guys should ask for your clicks back, like I did.
I was very pleased with the response.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I finally recieved the cover, keep the freebie links comming guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

got mine today....THANKS!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Got it too. Funny "The color of money"!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> Got it too. Funny "The color of money"!


Got mine yesterday.

Yah, right, "color of money"

I have a bid of $3.50 . 

do I hear three fifty-five? , who says three fifty-five?

three-fifty... going once .....


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine arrived in the mail today . I had give up on it getting here and was surprised to see it . Thanks again for the post .


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

Got mine today. will try it out but i doubt it will replace my wooster woolies,


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow...I head to the cabin at the lake for a nice weekend getaway and low and behold the roller finnally shows up. I am going to pack it all up and head home. Well maybe after one more ski and tube session! :jester:


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

got mine today... interesting color.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is what I meant by "the color of money". The flyer with said something about it being a moneymaker, hence the color.


----------



## Uncle Caulky (Jun 20, 2009)

Got mine! I like the legend of Avalon lol


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

Got mine a couple days ago. Anyone tried it out yet? If so, how did it perform?


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

I used mine today for a primer coat and a first coat. I wasn't terribly impressed. Don't get me wrong, it is a quality cover, but it's not worth any kind of hype. The Pro Doo-Z is where it's at.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Tried mine the other day on smooth walls with Duration matte. I already had my Purdy White Dove on a bucket so I thought I would give it a try to compare. I did one wall with it and went back to the Purdy. Compared to the White Dove I noticed more prominent roller lines, held less paint, and after comparing the tape side by side, it had slightly more roller spray. 

I will stick with Purdy


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Tony. Might give mine a try soon, but from the sounds of the 2 comments already it might be better served to go straight to the trash!


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

michfan said:


> Thanks Tony. Might give mine a try soon, but from the sounds of the 2 comments already it might be better served to go straight to the trash!


Nah, there's no reason to trash it. Just use it for stuff like priming the walls, since they usually get sanded right after. And besides, I didn't notice it performing badly, it just wasn't worth writing home about. It's still at least as good as SW's best roller covers, which we use a lot. (Though when I get my way or if I'm running the job I use the Doo-Zs).


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

Sorry to double post, but it looks as though I need to retract my opinion on the avalon. It's still not going to be my preferred finish cover, but it might be the best all around cover I've ever used.

Like usual, whenever I get a new toy I put it through absolute hell to see just what it can do. The avalon got its first run through a 1st finish coat of promar 200. Pretty easy, and it did pretty well: it holds a good bit more paint than the average cover and has very little spatter. It left a nice finish.

Then, I moved onto the harder stuff. I dipped into primer, and it performed about as well as any roller can be expected to do with primer. It holds a lot and rolls nicely. But I just use throwaways for primer usually.

Then I rolled back into some duration. Here is where it began to shine. Duration, as you know, is much heavier than ProMar200 and doesn't roll as far. The Avalon held a ton of paint and rolled it very nicely. And considering it had about 8 hours of primer rolling right before this it held up very well; it didn't suffer from any splitting of fibers leaving uneven finish.

But best of all, this thing is a killer in block filling. It just held a ton of SW's Heavy Duty Block Filler, had almost no spatter, which Block Filler is notorious for and left a very nice surface. I rolled block filler much faster with the avalon than any 18 inch roller I've use in recent memory, and this was from a bucket with only a 1/2 inch nap. I can only imagine how awesome this must be as an 18 inch with a longer nap back rolling for a sprayer.

I'm definitely stocking up on these. Consider me impressed.:thumbsup:


----------



## Painting Away (Mar 1, 2010)

Tonyg said:


> Tried mine the other day on smooth walls with Duration matte. I already had my Purdy White Dove on a bucket so I thought I would give it a try to compare. I did one wall with it and went back to the Purdy. Compared to the White Dove I noticed more prominent roller lines, held less paint, and after comparing the tape side by side, it had slightly more roller spray.
> 
> I will stick with Purdy


Do you have any problems with the Duration Matte in Ultra deep Colors like chocolate? My walls are not smooth and seemed crackled. It only seems to happen with the utra deep base


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Painting Away said:


> Do you have any problems with the Duration Matte in Ultra deep Colors like chocolate? My walls are not smooth and seemed crackled. It only seems to happen with the utra deep base


 
"crackled"?

Haven't noticed anything that sounds like that but then again, a dark brown would probably get the Aura for me.


----------

